# which one



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i want to get a some mineral powder the for the deer and i have found three i want to try out which one would you pick

Whitetail Institute Imperial 30-06 Mineral/Vitamin Deer Supplement
OR

Deer Cane regular or the black magic 
OR

Hunter's Specialties Vita-Rack 26 Deer Nutrition


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm no expert on the stuff, but a couple times I tried that deer cane. I only applied it one time in two locations (the directions tell you to do it often) in the spring and by the fall the deer dug a substantial hole. I was surprised. I'm sure come hunting season they wouldn't be using it, but it obviously has to be good to use because you get the deer used to traveling in that area.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I have also used cane. The deer love it my spots look like elk wollows after it rains.


----------

